# [Erfahrungen gesucht] Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD externe USB Soundkarte



## Pokerclock (23. August 2012)

Moin die Herren, 

ich suche Leute, die im Titel genannte USB-Soundkarte mal im Einsatz hatten oder immer noch haben: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD externe USB Soundkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Sie soll als kostengünstige Lösung für den schnellen Wechsel von Nubert A10 auf AVR (Anschluss per optischen Digital-Ausgang) dienen. Mein Arbeitsnotebook bietet nämlich keine passenden Audio-Ausgänge. Deswegen ist es mir wichtig, dass ich schnell on-the-fly zwischen Nubert A10 und der Sound Blaster X-Fi HD wechseln kann.

Ich habe bisher nur von gelegentlichen Treiber-Problemen gehört.

Schon einmal vielen Dank für Antworten! 

PS
ich bin auch für Vorschläge von Alternativen offen. Preis mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2012)

Ich hab die.

Also erst mal kein Vergleich zu den anderen neuen Creative-Karte, einfach viel besser! Stabiler Treiber, guter, weitesgehend neutraler Klang, mehr als ausreichender KHV.

Ich denke damit wirst du nicht viel Falsch machen, ich bin auch mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2012)

Hatte ich bei Markteinführung hier für die MÜ . Treiberprobleme gabs im Testzeitraum keine, klanglich auf Xonar DX-Niveau .


----------



## Pokerclock (24. August 2012)

Gib mir mal das Datum der Ausgabe.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2012)

Kann ich gerade nur grob sagen. Müsste zwischen 11/10 und 02 oder 03/11 gewesen sein... Mein Karton mit dem Print-Archiv tarnt sich gerade wieder außerordentlich gut und die externe mit der Datensicherung finde ich auch gerade nicht  .


----------



## Pokerclock (24. August 2012)

Es war die 01/11. 

Wie hat sich der Lautstärkeregler bedienen lassen? Habe gelesen, dass es etwas fummelig sein soll.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. August 2012)

Jo auf Xonar DX-Niveau, das kommt auch hin.

Also wüsste nicht wieso der sich fummelig bedienen lassen sollte?  Bei mir funzt der einwandfrei, man kann auch recht präzise regeln.


----------



## nfsgame (24. August 2012)

Da gabs keine Probleme. Mit Fettfingern könnte es nen bisschen schlüpfrig werden, aber unter normalen Umständen läuft der super und rutscht nicht zwischen den Fingern .


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (24. August 2012)

Ich habe die seit über einem halben Jahr im Einsatz und bin zufrieden.
Die Treiber machen keine Probleme (im Gegensatz zu damals mit der Audigy 2 ZS), jedenfalls scheinbar (ich muss zwischenzeitlich in Windows die Lautsprecher wieder auf "Vollspektrum" umstellen, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob das Problem der Creative oder Windows zuzuordnen ist).
Der Lautstärkeregler an der Front ist wie der Rest sauber verarbeitet, aber etwas klein. In Verbindung mit dem geringen Gewicht der Kiste kann man das Teil dann auch versehentlich mal verschieben. Da der Regler aber ohnehin kein echtes Poti ist, sondern den gleichen Effekt wie die Lautstärkeregelung unter Windows (z.B. mit Multimediatasten) hat, ist der in meinen Augen uninteressant.
Die Klangqualität kann ich nicht vergleichen, höre aber im Alltag keine Probleme damit.

Ich kann die Kiste jedenfalls empfehlen. Zumal echte Alternativen wohl nur erkennbar teurer oder günstiger sind.


----------



## Diavel (24. August 2012)

Ich kenn das Teil auch und habs mal ausführlich bei nem Kumpel getestet. Klang war für mich völlig linear und rauschfrei. Mit den Anschlüssen in der Preisklasse extern imho alternativlos.

Grüße


----------

